# Homelite nightmare



## jonaq (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a homelite lre 5500. Bought it to learn. Boy did I learn! It had no power, guy i bought it from had put new brushes in it, still no power. We tested and changed all the things that it could be, no power. excited the fields, no power. Chris from New Freedom Electronics walked me through every step. The best guy out there! [email protected]. Finally cobbled some old brushes we had laying around and it worked. Still needed a bearing, but we got power! Put a new bearing in, new brushes and I had a working generator! 5 minutes later the capacitor clip fell off and chewed up everything. After an hour on the suicide hotline, and I am now in the market for a new or used generator head for this. Chris said I need a long tapered shaft. If you have one you would like to sell, let me know. It will keep me from jumping off the Bear mountain bridge!
[email protected]


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice post here. Thanks for sharing.


----------

